# ben nye banana or topaz for nc 43+/UD7/Nars Syracuse?



## Sarah1394TSend (Oct 9, 2015)

just what it says on the tin, ladies!
  looking for a powder that'll help keep my war paint on in this indian heat.
  now I thought I had combo skin with oily t-zone. but i've noticed that once i set my concealer on my nose it looks too powdery/dry? not sure if this means I'm using too much powder or my skin is more normal than combo, though


----------



## MsKb (Nov 4, 2015)

try Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder in translucent- i'm from the Caribbean and it does and awesome job. i'm also nc 42 and NARS syracuse and this powder works well on my squinting. not ashy at all . look into some good primers too.


----------

